# Slap your cock or tits on your keyboard and post the results



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2010)

rfgadzg


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 16, 2010)

" nmnm  b" says the boob.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2010)

Nuts are also welcome:

*unzips trousers*

mn  cvn


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

2wcv 36ymjkm,5k,jolhn'[-#k,


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm azn so my dick is very precise, don't ask me how I hit the shift.


----------



## Jolan (Jul 16, 2010)

dick goes "qwertyuiop[]\"


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 16, 2010)

My dick's so long it'd go from A to Z.

(lol)


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 16, 2010)

I bet most of you guys' goes all the way from a to z

:3


EDIT: DAMMIT SALAMANITS! 

Beat me to it.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 16, 2010)

Man, my penis is so big when I lay it on the keyboard it goes all the way from A to Z.

try89t4u8t4

EDIT: I got beaten twice.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 16, 2010)

6ty n  y67u y66y  6;'lkjgfdsa


----------



## The Pi (Jul 16, 2010)

Only gaydrian could get away with this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





bnhju8i


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 16, 2010)

fy n b


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 16, 2010)

fd cg c v v bb b fvgnh  ,      x c v  fvgh  bvb        cc n m  n n nv  c  xs dfv









....Slappinjg your dick on a Keyboard feels kinda good


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 17, 2010)

ewruo546ii5  

feels good man


----------



## Rydian (Jul 17, 2010)

Damn technophiles...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

I cant...


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2010)

You guys must have really small dicks to only go from A - Z

On topic: Double Key Penetration.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 17, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I cant...




I did >_>
I just laid on my laptop XD


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

lolatbox


----------



## YayMii (Jul 17, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> I cant...









 flatboob

And no, I'm not doing it. I have my cousins at my house.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey, there's nothing wrong with A-cup.

It's when you get smaller there's a problem, assuming we're not talking loli where it's to be expected.

Also box, lean forward more, don't just hit the space bar. X3


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 17, 2010)

LOL at you guys but....


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2010)

No one is going to retaliate on my tiny dick comment??


----------



## tsol (Jul 17, 2010)

It's all fun and games until you have to clean the pubes out of your keyboard.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 17, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> No one is going to retaliate on my tiny dick comment??


We already covered it.

Though I guess the joke is different for those with a different keyboard layout.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 17, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is something other than a traditional QWERTY Key layout? Blasphemy!!

Oh well I spent maybe a minute taking and editing that picture, so no worries.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jul 17, 2010)

`  1 2                                             
tab q w e r t y u I o p [ ] return   del end pgdn   7 8 9 +
cap s a s d f g h j k l ; ’ # return   del en pgdn    4 5 6 +
\ z x c v b                                                      
ctrl win


----------



## mameks (Jul 17, 2010)

tsol said:
			
		

> It's all fun and games until you have to clean the pubes out of your keyboard.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow. this thread  sure is popular! Also, this has to be the most 'posts to day' ratio that Rydian has posted in ages!


----------



## raulpica (Jul 17, 2010)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> I'm azn so my dick is very precise, don't ask me how I hit the shift.


I LOVE YOU FERRARIMAN


I laughed at this for something like 2 minutes straight.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 17, 2010)

Spacebar....


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 17, 2010)

bn g yh jnhy


----------



## Blue-K (Jul 17, 2010)

gtfo


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 17, 2010)

qawsedrftgyhujikolp;[']\748596+


----------



## Forstride (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a laptop, so I'd have to either pick it up off the desk, or teabag it.


----------



## Riley (Jul 18, 2010)

hjunmhgh - I had to pick up the keyboard


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 18, 2010)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> I have a laptop, so I'd have to either pick it up off the desk, or teabag it.




Teabag it.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 18, 2010)

t nb]kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkb


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 18, 2010)

ljhgjtigiknbit klfoi m 
The penis has spoken


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> ljhgjtigiknbit klfoi m
> *The penis has spoken*



I LOLed 

cdrfnhjujrfe4trg5f hyujgycdde frrfv


----------



## MLRX (Jul 18, 2010)

ffjfcjfjpdjf

glad this is my sisters computer


----------



## Salamantis (Jul 18, 2010)

Now, the question is, how many people actually used their cock/tits in their posts.
I'm guessing not many.

@Sterl500: That was the joke.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jul 18, 2010)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 18, 2010)

ffgffgffgv f 
The ManBoob has spoken


----------



## Sterling (Jul 18, 2010)

Salamantis said:
			
		

> Now, the question is, how many people actually used their cock/tits in their posts.
> I'm guessing not many.
> 
> @Sterl500: That was the joke.


I thought so, just wanted to make it painfully obvious.

On topic: so I herd you leik mudkipz.


----------



## iYoshi- (Jul 18, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> Salamantis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice save

jjkan
Says the t-bag


----------



## Sterling (Jul 18, 2010)

iYoshi- said:
			
		

> Sterl500 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crank your wank on the keyboard and see what pops out? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




KJ


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 18, 2010)

uikikikl hyvfg u7yjikoiuju78ui7y6uh

Should I feel bad that I did this on my friends logitech g15 while he's on vacation?


----------



## amptor (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Sephi (Jul 18, 2010)

gh


that took like 5 slaps


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 18, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> uikikikl hyvfg u7yjikoiuju78ui7y6uh
> 
> Should I feel bad that I did this on my friends logitech g15 while he's on vacation?




Feel accomplished.


----------



## PyroSpark (Jul 18, 2010)

This topic makes me constipated.


----------



## amptor (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Sephi (Jul 18, 2010)

amptor is the deer, shino is the keyboard.


----------



## amptor (Jul 18, 2010)

it should be my sig


----------



## Sephi (Jul 18, 2010)

AMPTOR IS SATISFIED


----------



## Rydian (Jul 18, 2010)

MLRX said:
			
		

> ffjfcjfjpdjf
> 
> glad this is my sisters computer
> 
> ...


Boy, don't make me post a video.

'Cause I don't have any video editing software with which to censor it and it's too much work to find/download/learn/do just for that.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2010)

amptor said:
			
		

>


.


----------



## B-Blue (Jul 18, 2010)

my dick is so big. that when you lay it on a keyboard, it reaches from A to Z


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 18, 2010)

Yuck. You're a girl yet you have a cock.


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 18, 2010)

__,aaPPPPPPPPaa,__
,adP"""'          `""Yb,_
,adP'                     `"Yb,
,dP'     ,aadPP"""""YYba,_     `"Y,
,P'    ,aP"'            `""Ya,     "Y,
,P'    aP'     _________     `"Ya    `Yb,
,P'    d"    ,adP""""""""Yba,    `Y,    "Y,
,d'   ,d'   ,dP"            `Yb,   `Y,    `Y,
d'   ,d'   ,d'    ,dP""Yb,    `Y,   `Y,    `b
8    d'    d'   ,d"      "b,   `Y,   `8,    Y,
8    8     8    d'    _   `Y,   `8    `8    `b
8    8     8    8     8    `8    8     8     8
8    Y,    Y,   `b, ,aP     P    8    ,P     8
I,   `Y,   `Ya    """"     d'   ,P    d"    ,P
`Y,   `8,    `Ya         ,8"   ,P'   ,P'    d'
`Y,   `Ya,    `Ya,,__,,d"'   ,P'   ,P"    ,P
`Y,    `Ya,     `""""'     ,P'   ,d"    ,P'
`Yb,    `"Ya,_          ,d"    ,P'    ,P'
`Yb,      ""YbaaaaaadP"     ,P'    ,P'
`Yba,                   ,d'    ,dP'
`"Yba,__       __,adP"     dP"
`"""""""""""""'


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

You had an orgasm didn't you?


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 18, 2010)

My mac does not like being squished like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





ygvf

Bahaha, I really wonder who actually did this. xD


----------



## Rydian (Jul 18, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Bahaha, I really wonder who actually did this. xD


Hi.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lololol, hi.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Bahaha, I really wonder who actually did this. xD


Hi also


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 18, 2010)

People crack me up on here.

I felt awkward smooshin' my boobs on my laptop. O_O


----------



## Rydian (Jul 18, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> People crack me up on here.
> 
> I felt awkward smooshin' my boobs on my laptop. O_O


Thing is we're guys.  It's basically a feral instinct to slap things with our penises.


----------



## mameks (Jul 18, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, we're naturally inclined to Bismark stuff.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm not gonna do it....My laptop is new lol


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 18, 2010)

10"


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 18, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Bahaha, I really wonder who actually did this. xD








I was typsy.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 18, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> People crack me up on here.
> 
> I felt awkward smooshin' my boobs on my laptop. O_O




Don't worry,
I did it too XD
The keys were cold O_O


----------



## mameks (Jul 18, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MaK11-12 (Jul 18, 2010)

Whoa dudes...
I bet you guys are liking it!


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 18, 2010)

MaK11-12 said:
			
		

> Whoa dudes...
> I bet you guys are liking it!




My boobies like it >_>
I don't.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

>


Not that hard!!!


----------



## mameks (Jul 18, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

>


*sprays drink everywar*


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 18, 2010)

Antoligy said:
			
		

>




It's cool, that just means all of the keys on the left side is what you slapped XD


----------



## Rydian (Jul 18, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Don't worry,
> I did it too XD
> The keys were cold O_O


I was going to say you weren't meant to do it topless, then I realized guys have to do it with actual contact so yeah, girls should as well.

So instead I'll make a "was it so cold you could cut glass with your nipples?" joke.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 19, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah girls should, too. I was just sitting in my room putting mah boobs on my laptop and I'm like

this probably looks soooooo wrong....Bahahaha xD


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what... Unwanted/wanted mental picture in my head now from this comment. I never thought that until a visual description was posted.


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 19, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOLOLOLOLOLOL.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 19, 2010)

Boobs = feel nice, keyboard = feels corner-y and not nice/soft/warm.

I should shut up now.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 19, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Boobs = feel nice, keyboard = feels corner-y and not nice/soft/warm.
> 
> I should shut up now.



Now that my laptop isn't so cold....

>  nm nhj nhmju

My boobs love the n key, for nipples! XD

No Rydian, they weren't that could, they could just be very... obvious.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 19, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> Now that my laptop isn't so cold....
> 
> >  nm nhj nhmju
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/Silicone-Nipple-Cove...e/dp/B000L1C8KS


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 19, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My friend had to get those for prom. xD


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2010)

aszzswswsdssasdzxasasxs

More slapping


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 19, 2010)

flk,jmmnjknb,kkmmn


SATISFIED?!!?!?!


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> flk,jmmnjknb,kkmmn
> 
> 
> SATISFIED?!!?!?!


very satisfied


----------



## imshortandrad (Jul 19, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




b gv mb n


Glad you're satisfied.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jul 19, 2010)

Three days at the top of EOF... There's something to this thread.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pdfswderse4ehguyu80i90
i90


----------



## The Pi (Jul 19, 2010)

This should be a sticky

fdujolnb vbgfgfvr kmvbgf g


----------



## Rydian (Jul 19, 2010)

Penis: jdhkfdsdj./;.;,ldz
Nipples:  h  6  6

CURSE YOU MAN CHEST!  Be pointier and shit so I can type with you!


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2010)

jdhvfbsbvksbvksdhbv

I used my stomach just to creep you guys out. I kinda had to wiggle it around, becuase keyboards dislike all their buttons being pressed at once.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 19, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> This should be a sticky
> 
> fdujolnb vbgfgfvr kmvbgf g




By now your keyboard should be sticky.


----------



## Sterling (Jul 19, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, these people have to have slapped something out by now.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 20, 2010)

Thought I'd try the number pad for a change:

85963.*09*63*-9*+
85020


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 20, 2010)

bnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn 

Says the right boob.


----------



## Advi (Jul 21, 2010)

i love my new mac


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 21, 2010)

hello I am an intelligent penis. release me from my master he constantly beats me


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 21, 2010)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> hello I am an intelligent penis. release me from my master he constantly beats me




Careful there. If you get caught you're gonna spend some time _in the hole. _


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 21, 2010)




----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 21, 2010)

lol'd


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 21, 2010)

----------
Sorry that's all I could do


----------



## BoxShot (Jul 21, 2010)

I did that first stop copying me!
So Infinite Zero you are back?


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes I am back and will leave again


----------



## sfulla31 (Jul 21, 2010)

You and your ideas, just slapped my cock on my keyboard and smashed it to bits (the keyboard that is, not my cock!) My own fault, got one hellova tool on me.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 21, 2010)

sfulla31 said:
			
		

> You and your ideas, just slapped my cock on my keyboard and smashed it to bits (the keyboard that is, not my cock!) My own fault, got one hellova tool on me.




Well at least you're living up to your user name.
You're definitely _'fulla'_ something.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 21, 2010)

nhy


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 21, 2010)

sfulla31 said:
			
		

> You and your ideas, just slapped my cock on my keyboard and smashed it to bits (the keyboard that is, not my cock!) My own fault, got one hellova tool on me.


Those birds can be quite heavy bastards.

We are talking about birds right? What else can Cocks and Tits be?


----------



## tsol (Jul 21, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> sfulla31 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cocks actually make great pets. They are a lot like dogs, they are always up when you get out of bed in the morning and they love it when you pet them.


----------



## The Pi (Jul 21, 2010)

ddsdrewrerwerewtrtrfert5rerewreweweewee3we343eedddfdfswe3wswwewewewwefdsfvvgfvrf
vaSSDWQEWQWQAs

I think I had to much fun there


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 21, 2010)

tsol said:
			
		

> Gaydrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spit on mine and send it down dark tunnels.


----------



## tsol (Jul 21, 2010)

Gaydrian said:
			
		

> tsol said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oddly enough they like that too.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 21, 2010)

DX !siht ekil i


----------



## The Pi (Jul 21, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> DX !siht ekil i


You have mastered the power of the female body.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 21, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> phoenixgoddess27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Thank you, took a while!


----------

